# What color tank?



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What color aquarium substrate do you have. Dosent matter if its gravel, sand, coral, or anything else.

If you have more than one tank you can vote for all of them at the same time.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

black eco complete.
brown fluorite.
regular gravel colored gravel stuff. tan and darker tan.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

well, i don't have a tank, but when i do, i will probably use a natural colored gravel. either a sandy brown, or white or black, but natural stones, not epoxy covered stones. i want my tank to be as natural looking as possible.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Black (Eco- Complete)
Black/Brown (Flourite)
Tan (Sand)


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

My 10 gallon has Green, Burgandy and Black gravel. And my 15 gallon has a natural colored gravel with mostly beige but has white and a few darker colors in it. It looks really good and i think i will use the same stuff when i make my larger tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

i use sand for my brack and reef tank, white gravel for my all-fish salt tank, rainbow in a 2 gallon w/ a couple mollies, and white and black fine gravel in my 30 gallon fresh


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

none. I use all bare bottom tanks.


RC


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

wouldnt it look nicer w/ a substrate?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

DOH> I forgot bare bottoms. 

Scuba Kid - many breeders use bare bottoms because of the ease of cleaning.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have Black in the 55G
Blue in 29G
green in 10G


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got natural colored gravel in my community tank. One of my betta boys has pretty blue gravel, because it makes his color pop out (he's deep red).
The rest of my tanks are bare bottomed. It's great for betta's who need frequent water changes, and it's way easier to keep clean for spawning.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i have tan (natural colored) gravel in my 15 gallon community and in my 2.5 gallon with two blue mickey mouse platies i have blue half marbles it actually seems to make them stand out some....and my whole room is painted blue so it matches my room


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I use only natural coloured tan sand, but I'm looking for something darker substrate for my livebearer-tank.


----------

